# Is physical pain tolerance related to socionics?



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

I've seen that Si and Se PoLR users have very low tolerance to pain. Is that true?

Myself:

If the pain is unexpected, like while playing soccer, I'd say I have a bit below avg - average tolerance for the pain.

However, if the pain is expected, like going to a dentist, or taking a blood test, I have ABSOLUTELY 0 tolerance for it, I might even faint.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Dunno. The question can mean two different things, though. One can experience pain to a varying degree, and one can tolerate the experienced pain to a varying degree. The pain would be an element, and the tolerance would be a separate element chosen to deal with it. For myself, as long as I Fi, I could keep going until I die.


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

I myself have a very high tolerance towards pain. Sometimes it takes other people telling me I should be in pain before I even notice it, but perhaps that is more insane delusion and inattentiveness than it is anything related to pain tolerance.


----------



## Mr inappropriate (Dec 17, 2013)

Se ego - or si id types are likely to have more tolerance to pain. Just check lsi description of si demonstrative.



> LSIs, perhaps more than any other type, are reputed for their stubborn resistance to the reality of their bodies, and the nonrelevance of their physical states as compared to their own personal goals and volitions. At a socionics meeting, an LSI once walked four miles in his sandals, resulting in a badly scraped and bloody foot, and proceeded to sit through the remainder of the four-hour-long meeting before tending to it.
> 
> - See more at: http://www.sociotype.com/socionics/types/LSI-ISTj/#sthash.6iNjTbud.dpuf


I, myself, have quite a bit tolerance to pain in that moment however if it drags more than expected I worry if it never passes and i start feeling anxiety about that. Like when im sick, its ok but if it doesnt heal in a couple of days, I worry that if it will take weeks or even months to get well again.


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

I seem to have high pain tolerance and can usually ignore pain if I choose to. But like what @crashbandicoot said, if the pain doesn't seem to be going away I can get anxious. It's not the pain that hurts, it's the not knowing if or when it will go away. 

Type: possibly SEI


----------



## Zamyatin (Jun 10, 2014)

crashbandicoot said:


> Se ego - or si id types are likely to have more tolerance to pain. Just check lsi description of si demonstrative.
> 
> 
> 
> I, myself, have quite a bit tolerance to pain in that moment however if it drags more than expected I worry if it never passes and i start feeling anxiety about that. Like when im sick, its ok but if it doesnt heal in a couple of days, I worry that if it will take weeks or even months to get well again.


To be perfectly honest that sounds more like Enneagram than Socionics. Most 8s tend to downplay personal suffering, including physical suffering, and a large portion of Se ego types are 8s. I can think of a number of SxE and xSIs I know that are extremely sensitive to pain and become very reactive when feeling it, and a few non-Se 8s I know who would behave exactly like that description.


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

Zamyatin said:


> To be perfectly honest that sounds more like Enneagram than Socionics. Most 8s tend to downplay personal suffering, including physical suffering, and a large portion of Se ego types are 8s. I can think of a number of SxE and xSIs I know that are extremely sensitive to pain and become very reactive when feeling it, and a few non-Se 8s I know who would behave exactly like that description.


I'm not a type 8, not even in my tritype, but I'm a classic LSI when it comes to pain. My lack of 8ness did, however, cause me to mistype for some time.


----------



## Mr inappropriate (Dec 17, 2013)

Zamyatin said:


> To be perfectly honest that sounds more like Enneagram than Socionics. Most 8s tend to downplay personal suffering, including physical suffering, and a large portion of Se ego types are 8s. I can think of a number of SxE and xSIs I know that are extremely sensitive to pain and become very reactive when feeling it, and a few non-Se 8s I know who would behave exactly like that description.


But its not about 8 desire to appear tough or anything. Most of Se types I know just dont mind bruises cuts etc. even when they were kids. They are like "ugh ok , lets get on our bikes again". Its not an area where they put their focus on.
We are not talking about resistance to being tortured or high amounts of pain here. At least I'm not.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

I suppose I treat pain more like Si-Te. I care about it in as much sense as I don't want my health to impede my ability to work.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

no pinky, it is not
well maybe
i have a extremely high tolerance to pain
i once sliced my knee open with a chain saw and did not realize it til a co worker told me
i drove myself to the hospital and walked in where they resewed my tendon w/o pain killers at my request
i live in constant pain 24/7/365 and do not take any meds
nor do i complain about it
like it would help


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

crashbandicoot said:


> But its not about 8 desire to appear tough or anything. Most of Se types I know just dont mind bruises cuts etc. even when they were kids. They are like "ugh ok , lets get on our bikes again". Its not an area where they put their focus on.
> We are not talking about resistance to being tortured or high amounts of pain here. At least I'm not.


Tell that to an Se enneagram 6 type and see what answer you will get.


----------



## Mr inappropriate (Dec 17, 2013)

I just run out of E6 Se types.

Whats the argument here ? E6 have less tolerance to pain ? Se + e6 is particularly pain averse ? Or what ?


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

I don't think there's a relationship between the two. Mother is INFP and has trigeminal minalgia, and rarely complains.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

An ESTP on here mentioned that sensors are "sturdier" than intuitives. lol. I think that is actually true. From my experience, it is very true. I am like warm blooded and a sports car. High maintenance and performance. Bad fuel economy. Sensors can go weeks without eating. 

For me to to physically exert myself in the environment, it takes something I am really interested in. My body is the objectivity of my will. I have no will in most stuff.


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

Don't think so. Pain is different from other types of bodily sensation in that it is actively trying to get your attention, regardless of how attentive you are to your bodily sensations. The level which one can endure certain amounts of pain I cannot see be type related at all.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Similarly, pleasure nerves are different for each person. Some are "very sensitive". Not really type related, as some people just have more nerves or more exposed nerves there.


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

Thank you for your replies.

I knew that there is a little relation. The more the pain is expected, the less we will tolerate it :3


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

woogiefox said:


> Thank you for your replies.
> 
> I knew that there is a little relation. The more the pain is expected, the less we will tolerate it :3


Yeah. Also I'd just like to point out that one thing that I have heard relating to socionics or MBTI (whichever it was) is that low sensing means discovering bruises on legs that the intuitive in question have no idea where they came from. But think about it from an evolutionary standpoint, if we had many pain receptors on our legs, walking through high grass, walking into a twig or crossing a bush would be excruciating. That's normal.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm fine with short-term pain and any sort of "quick" pain. Now and then I take notice of cuts and bruises that I don't know the origin of.
I tend to ignore all the minor pain issues and just go on with what I've been doing before receiving pain signal (if the signal been registered and noted at all). But, lasting pain or tension I dont handle well.

Don't think this is related to type though.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Pain, I'm okay with, generally. In fact, the thing that I hate about migraines isn't so much the intense pain/nausea, as it is the weird visual distortion effects. Like looking through shining, rippling water on one side. The pain is pretty horrible too, but what bothers me most is the aura. I think it has some kind of psychosomatic connection with my childhood, from when I was experiencing a _lot _of them. These days, I've figured out that I lose all colour in my face the day of, so if I take pills, then I won't even get the aura, the pain, nothing! Yay. :kitteh: Well.. I only offset it _once, _but fingers crossed it keeps working.

But I still get panicky when one is coming on. The whole thing is a horrid experience.

Quick pain, I don't mind. Stub my toe, and I may whine a bit and pitch a humourous fit. Hit my head on the corner of something, and that's a bitch, and possibly a dramatic, non-serious-partly-serious 2 minute sob, but still not a big deal. Drop a computer processor on my foot, possibly bruise a bone, not enormous. Fall on my bike trying to do a wheelie and hitting the back of my head, and I'm actually laughing. Twist my ankle, watch it swell to the size of a watermelon and limp on it for a few days.. No biggie.

But, when I'm too hot, too cold, too hungry, too thirsty, have to go to the bathroom... These things kind of irk me a bit enough that I'm looking for help to fix them. :kitteh:

Generally, my mindset with anything uncomfortable/painful though, is that it's temporary. Before I know it, it will be over, and I will be looking back on it. In fact, that time has probably already arrived.

I know people tell me I'm wrong, and they will laugh at me when it happens, but if I ever deal with having a baby, I think that I will probably think that most other women who go through the same thing are wimps. Just sayin'.


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

Pain is... more mental than anything else.

The more you think about it, the more it hurts. Caring about pain is the source of low-tolerance.
As you said, pain is temporary, and it never lasts.
But caring about being hurt or not, this fear of being hurt is really far worse than real pain.

That's why some warrior can rush into the battlefields, without caring about being hurt. "Pain is temporary, victory is forever" ;p

They don't use their mind to protect themselves, this is not their first priority. Their priority is to defeat the ennemy. In this case, pain is much more tolerable, because it's lower in the priority list.

The more you care about something, the more you are sensitive to it. If you care about people feelings, you'll be sensitive. If you don't, you won't even perceive it.

So it's hard to know what is the criteria that will put pain into the top of the priority list. I think that people who are prone to feel fear, will most likely be sensitive to physical pain.

That's the conclusion I reached, and I try not to correlate it with any function or stuff.


----------



## Mr inappropriate (Dec 17, 2013)

westlose said:


> Pain is... more mental than anything else.
> 
> The more you think about it, the more it hurts. Caring about pain is the source of low-tolerance.
> As you said, pain is temporary, and it never lasts.
> ...


I disagree. People usually fear possibilities (like no one would be afriad of dogs but the possibility of dog biting them), so physical pain with a known source may not be a big issue.


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

I am quite resistant to physical pain in most situations.
I suffer from mild anemia and tachycardia but despite that I have a very good stamina in sports. While training I've kept running and running even though I've felt at my limit, because I thought that if I didn't push a little (not to the point of serious damage; I mean just a little beyond your limits) I would have never improved.
Naturally, it took me a lot of training to be able to do sports without feeling sick every time after it. I used to have a lot of problems when I started doing karate, but now I don't anymore and I'm one of the persons with the best stamina in my karate group.
In the past I used to deny being in pain even when I was asked to the point that I almost fainted more than a few times; but I found out that when you have anemia if you feel at your limit it's better if you just accept and admit it at times, sit down, wait 'till you feel better and then go back to doing your activity. But now I've got used to intense physical activity so I usually manage to pull through until the end of practice even if I'm feeling light headed. All of this when I'm doing karate; when I'm doing volleyball or something else I never feel unwell (or at least, it has never happened up to now), because they are hardly as intense as karate.

When I take blood tests I hardly feel anything TBH, even if I feel light headed afterwards.

The only pain I can't handle is period pain. In those days I just lay at home, unable to do anything (I find it hard to even walk).

I am a SLE-Ti non socionics, might be a LIE-Ni but it's not as likely as SLE-Ti.


----------



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

One thing I know for a fact, wholeheartedly, with 100% certainty is that sensors, especially Se, does not suppress sensations. Make of that whatever you will.


----------



## dreamsofsilence (Sep 17, 2020)

those on the se-ni would tolerate pain better because they are generally less reactive, and worry less. generally si users may not experience much health issues since they are good with taking care of themselves usually, some can be neglecting though in a depressive state. I can imagine specifically se-ti users being the best at tolerating pain as they try to not let things affect them directly, and tend to be able to build up a lot of tolerance over time. se can be ones to deal with the pain easily even and move on. as a se polr person I have low pain tolerance, same for my si polr mother in some instances. at times I’m either too weak or too strong but I’m also not afraid of pain, it’s just hard for me to know how ill react. low sensing is less in touch with their senses but at the same time their senses can become overly-enhanced, though some are able to just ignore pain or health issues. especially some ni users who pretend they aren’t hurting because of low si, so they aren’t in touch with their bodily senses. I’d imagine ne users to be the most senstive to pain but even some ne polr types may be afraid of new things like getting shots, or dangerous things. It really all depends.


----------



## 8080 (Oct 6, 2020)

*Multi-sensory Responsiveness and Personality Traits Predict Daily Pain Sensitivity (2020)*

_Tami Bar-Shalita and Sharon A Cermak_

*Background*: A continuous effort has been devoted to identifying factors that contribute to individual differences in pain perception. Amongst the personality traits, Neuroticism is assumed to be the most significant moderator of experimental and clinical pain. Multi-sensory responsiveness to daily sensations has been shown to be associated with pain perception. Yet, neither the relationship between personality traits and multi-sensory responsiveness nor the impact of both these factors to pain perception have been examined. Thus, this study aims to explore the contribution of both multi-sensory responsiveness and personality traits to pain perception in a daily context. *Methods*: A community-based sample of 204 adults completed the Sensory Responsiveness Questionnaire-Intensity Scale (SRQ-IS); the Big Five Inventory (BFI); and the Pain Sensitivity Questionnaire (PSQ). *Results*: The partial eta-square demonstrated that the SRQ-IS Aversive sub-scale score had the strongest relationship with the PSQ-Total score, accounting for 9% of the variation. The regression coefficient relating PSQ-Total score with SRQ-IS Aversive, and BFI sub-scales of Extraversion, Neuroticism and Openness-to-Experience scores was found to be r = 0.39 (p < 0.0001), accounting for 16% of the variance, and yielding a large effect size. *Discussion*: To the best of our knowledge this is the first study to report on the interplay between aversive responsiveness to daily sensations and personality traits of _Neuroticism_, _Openness-to-Experience_, and _Extraversion_ as contributing factors to daily pain sensitivity, amongst which aversive responsiveness was found as the major contributing factor. This study may broaden the understanding of the pain experience variability, both in practice and in experimental research. […]

*Introduction*

Pain is a compound multifaceted experience composed of sensory, affective, and cognitive processes (Moayedi and Davis, 2013). There is substantial individual variability in the perception of experimental and clinical pain, as well as in the susceptibility in developing painful conditions, and responding to pain-relieving treatments (Mogil, 1999; Pud et al., 2004, 2006). Continuous efforts have been devoted to identifying factors relevant to understanding this variability (Pud et al., 2004, 2014; Vassend et al., 2013). Increasing evidence indicates that genetic factors (Young et al., 2012; Vassend et al., 2013), demographic characteristics (e.g., age, sex, ethnicity) and personality traits (Riley and Wade, 2004; Pud et al., 2004)—the prompts to think or act in a similar way in response to varied stimuli or situations (Goldberg, 1990), are all related to pain responses. Further, an ecological perspective to painful events in life situations posits that pain is not isolated, and maybe experienced more intensely in individuals who are over-responsive to stimuli derived from other sensory modalities (Bar-Shalita et al., 2015, 2019).

Sensory modulation affects the ability to grade responses to stimuli across one or more sensory systems (ICDL, 2005; Miller et al., 2007); Sensory over-responsivity (SOR) manifests as a condition in which non-painful stimuli are perceived as abnormally irritating, unpleasant (ICDL, 2005; Miller et al., 2007) or painful (Bar-Shalita et al., 2012, 2014; Weissman-Fogel et al., 2018) consequently interfering with participation in daily life (Dunn, 2007; Bar-Shalita et al., 2008; Chien et al., 2016), and in quality of life (Kinnealey et al., 2011; Bar-Shalita et al., 2015). Testing the association between sensory responsiveness and daily pain perception indicated that increased daily pain sensitivity co-occurs with SOR (Bar-Shalita et al., 2015). Furthermore, experimental pain findings suggest atypical pain processing and modulation in subjects with SOR demonstrated by pain hypersensitivity (Bar-Shalita et al., 2014; Weissman-Fogel et al., 2018). Interestingly, while pain hypersensitivity is also related to personality traits (Pud et al., 2004), personality traits are impacted by sensory processing (Dunn, 2001; Croy et al., 2011).

The five-factor model of personality dimensions (Goldberg, 1990) includes (1) _Agreeableness_—being sympathetic, kind, and affectionate; (2) _Conscientiousness_—being organized, thorough, and reliable; (3) _Extraversion_—being talkative, energetic, and assertive; (4) _Openness_ to experience—having wide interests and being imaginative and insightful; and (5) *Neuroticism*—being tense, moody, and anxious. *The personality trait of Neuroticism is considered to be among the most significant moderators of experimental and clinical pain* (Wade and Price, 2000; Boggero et al., 2014). Since, individuals with SOR demonstrate enhanced experimental pain ratings, as well as daily pain hypersensitivity (Bar-Shalita et al., 2012, 2014, 2015), we hypothesized that Neuroticism together with SOR will best explain the variance of daily pain sensitivity than either of these factors alone. Importantly, the five-factor model presents traits that are clearly dimensional (Chaplin et al., 1988), thus personality can be best understood by assessing the ranks on these five bipolar factors (McCrae and John, 1992). Yet, neither the importance of Neuroticism nor the association of the other personality traits with pain responses have been sufficiently studied. Of note, since the presence of pre-existing pain may alter the perception of pain sensation (Apkarian et al., 2011; Woolf, 2011), or influence the self-reporting of personality traits (Fishbain et al., 2006), and since we aimed at contributing to a better understanding of the pre-existing individual factors that may impact pain perception, this study investigated a non-clinical, healthy sample. […]

*Instrumentation

The Sensory Responsiveness Questionnaire-Intensity Scale (SRQ-IS; Bar-Shalita et al., 2009a)*

A self-report questionnaire assessing responses to daily sensations, aiming at clinically identifying sensory modulation dysfunction. The scale consists of a set of 58 items that represent typical scenarios encountered occasionally throughout daily life. Each scenario involves one sensory stimulus in one modality including auditory, visual, gustatory, olfactory, vestibular and somatosensory stimuli excluding pain. The items are worded in a manner that attributes a hedonic/aversive valence to the situation [e.g., Aversive sample item: _It bothers me the way new clothes feel_; Hedonic sample item: _I enjoy loud noises_ (such as a vacuum cleaner, construction work)]. The participant rates the intensity of the hedonic/aversive response to the situation using a 5-point scale with the anchors “not at all” attached to the score of “1” and “very much” attached to the score of “5.” Two scores are computed: sensory responsiveness questionnaire (SRQ)-Aversive (32 items) assessing SOR and SRQ-Hedonic (26 items) assessing sensory under-responsivity (Mean SD 1.87 *+* 0.26; 2.10 *+* 0.33, respectively). The SRQ has been demonstrated to have content, criterion and construct validity, as well as internal consistency (Cronbach’s α = 0.90–0.93) and test-retest reliability (r = 0.71- 0.84; p < 0.001–0.005; Bar-Shalita et al., 2009a). […]










*The Pain Sensitivity Questionnaire (PSQ; Ruscheweyh et al., 2009)*

A 17-item self-report questionnaire assessing daily pain sensitivity based on pain intensity ratings of imagined painful daily life situations in different somatosensory sub-modalities. The Pain Sensitivity Questionnaire (PSQ) is suggested as an alternative to experimental pain procedures that evaluate pain sensitivity in healthy and chronic pain patients (Ruscheweyh et al., 2009, 2012). Pain intensity is rated on a scale with the anchors “_not painful at all_” attached to the score of “0” and “_worst pain imaginable_” attached to the score of “10.” The PSQ provides a total score (PSQ-total) and two subscale scores: PSQ-moderate (sample item: _Imagine you burn your tongue on a very hot drink_) and PSQ-minor (sample item: _Imagine you prick your finger tip on the thorn of a rose_). The PSQ has been demonstrated to have content, criterion and construct validity, as well as internal consistency (Cronbach’s α = 0.92 for PSQ-total, 0.81 for PSQ-minor and 0.91 for PSQ-moderate), and test-retest reliability (ICCs = 0.83, 0.86 and 0.79, respectively; Ruscheweyh et al., 2009). […]










*Sensory Responsiveness and Personality Traits*

People vary in the way they perceive their environment (Croy et al., 2011) which contributes to the characterization of their personality traits (McCrae et al., 2000). The “sensory filter” hypothesis is based on the notion that people do not have an objective picture of the environment surrounding them, but rather a person-specific filtered one (Croy et al., 2011). Accordingly, an individual’s sensory processing capacity would partly form such a sensory-filter system that is applied when perceiving sensory events, robustly impacting the perceived world, and in turn, influencing one’s customary thoughts, emotions and behavior relative to the environment, which characterize personality traits (McCrae et al., 2000). Thus, when considering the trajectory that determines the way people perceive the environment, it seems tenable that the sensory processing ability may influence the way the world is conceived, which then develops into a pattern of behavioral responses. But at the same time, the sensory system’s capacities and personality traits may both share the same genetic origins (Croy et al., 2011). Moreover, basic behavioral characteristics may be predisposed but also are developed and shaped with accumulating experiences within the environment (Croy et al., 2011). Hence, elusive shaping of underlying genetic elements of personality are environmentally enabled, and an individual pattern of sensory responses may be related and contribute to personality characteristics (McCrae et al., 2000). Indeed, research has demonstrated significant individual variability in sensory abilities (McCrae et al., 2000), as well as in the tolerance to the pain sensory system (John et al., 1991; Fillingim et al., 2009; Paine et al., 2009). […]

*Personality Traits and Pain Perception*

The five-factor model of personality, considered to have a biological basis (Jang et al., 2002), was designed to supply a comprehensive taxonomy of traits using five basic dimensions (Goldberg, 1990). Positive traits are as interesting and significant as the more familiar negative traits when studying the factors underlying individual variability in pain perception (Vassend et al., 2013). This study demonstrates that when examining the association between personality traits and daily pain sensitivity, the subscales of *Neuroticism (positive correlation)* and *Openness-to-Experience (negative correlation)* were found *significantly associated*. Pud et al. (2014) sub-grouped healthy individuals according to different pain modality sensitivities and personality profiles, and found that the personality trait of harm avoidance was the most likely to determine pain perception. Harm avoidance, according to Cloninger’s Tridimensional Personality Theory, is defined as a tendency to respond intensely to previously established signals of aversive stimuli and to passively avoid novelty (Paine et al., 2009). In the present study, *Neuroticism* was found to have the *strongest correlations (among all five personality traits) to all three daily pain sensitivity measures*. While Neuroticism is characterized by tenseness, moodiness, and anxiety (Martínez et al., 2011; Littman-Ovadia and Lavy, 2012), it is the trait most similar to harm avoidance (Pud et al., 2014). *Openness-to-Experience, which this study found negatively correlated to daily pain sensitivity*, denotes having wide interests and being imaginative and insightful (Littman-Ovadia and Lavy, 2012). It seems that Openness-to-Experience could serve as the opposite anchor of harm avoidance. Notably, while Pud et al. (2014) tested the relation between pain sensitivity and personality dimensions in the lab, our findings not only support their results, but have the additional advantage of being able to be extrapolated to environments outside the lab.

*Contributors to Pain Perception*

This study found that *the main contributor to pain likelihood was the SRQ-Aversive score, which surprisingly far exceeded the importance of personality traits*. The SRQ Aversive sub-scale contains items that reflect irritation from daily non-noxious sensations. We have previously reported that individuals with over-responsiveness to daily sensation demonstrate hyperalgesia and lingering sensation to experimental pain stimuli (Bar-Shalita et al., 2009b, 2012, 2014, 2019). Indeed, individuals who are sensory over-responsive process sensory stimulus more intensely, longer and become overwhelmed by everyday sensory experiences (ICDL, 2005; Miller et al., 2007; Davies et al., 2010). Consequently, one of their main adaptive coping mechanisms reported is avoidance (Kinnealey et al., 1995). Harm avoidance, which was previously found as the principal factor that seems to determine pain perception (Pud et al., 2014), and was reported to be highly associated with Neuroticism as well (Caseras et al., 2003), leads to fear-avoidance behavior (Conrad et al., 2007), and worsens pain perception (Pud et al., 2004; Vlaeyen and Linton, 2006). Specifically, higher Harm avoidance was found correlated to less efficient endogenous analgesia, assuming to characterize pro-nociceptive individuals (Nahman-Averbuch et al., 2016). Thus, we suggest that the predisposition of aversive responsiveness to sensations can lead to avoidance. These, in turn, evolve into fear-avoidance behaviors which consequently may be demonstrated as a pro-nociceptive pain perception (Bar-Shalita et al., 2019). Using a multivariate model enabled a more authentic examination allowing a dimensional perspective of all factors tested. As such this is the first study to indicate that these three personality traits (Extraversion, Neuroticism and Openness to Experience) similarly contribute to pain perception. Moreover, our findings demonstrate that *pain perception has a stronger link to the sensory domain than to the personality domain*. […]

*Conclusion*

The presence of pain may either alter the perception of pain sensations (Apkarian et al., 2011; Woolf, 2011), or influence the self-reporting of personality traits (Fishbain et al., 2006). Thus, in order to shed light on the pre-existing individual factors that could affect pain perception, this study investigated a non-clinical, healthy sample. Findings illuminate the key role that sensory responsiveness has in daily pain sensitivity and may have an important implication in preventing pain as well as in pain therapy. Moreover, the similar contribution of Openness-to-Experience and Extraversion as Neuroticism in predicting pain highlights the complexity of pain perception. Effective pain treatment can only be achieved by approaching the entire person, rather than the biological pathology (de Meij and van Kleef, 2016). Hence, the identification of sensory responsiveness patterns and specific personality traits can together allude to the pain perception profile and contribute to an individually tailored multidisciplinary pain management therapy.
​DOI: 10.3389/fnint.2019.00077 

Source: Multi-sensory Responsiveness and Personality Traits Predict Daily Pain Sensitivity 


_Bar-Shalita, T., Seltzer, Z., Vatine, J. J., Yochman, A., and Parush, S. (2009a). Development and psychometric properties of the sensory responsiveness questionnaire (SRQ). Disabil. Rehabil. 31, 189–201. doi: 10.1080/09638280801903096

Ruscheweyh, R., Marziniak, M., Stumpenhorst, F., Reinholz, J., and Knecht, S. (2009). Pain sensitivity can be assessed by self-rating: development and validation of the pain sensitivity questionnaire. Pain 146, 65–74. doi: 10.1016/j.pain.2009.06.020_

Sensory Processing Disorder Checklist - The OT Toolbox


----------

